# Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension, The (1984)



## Dave (Mar 25, 2001)

Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension, The (1984)

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0086856#comment

Directed by W.D. Richter  

Writing credits Earl Mac Rauch  

This is another classic cult film that I thought I needed to watch to have a view on it. When I finally caught it I just found it to be strange and weird. It is a big favourite among the writers and production staff in Star Trek's Paramount studios. Some of them worked on it, and some of the props have even been reused in Star Trek episodes. But I can tell you it's nothing at all like Star Trek.

Buckaroo Banzai is a rock-star/neuro-surgeon/comic-book-hero/samurai who along with his group, the Hong Kong Cavaliers, must stop evil creatures from the 8th dimension (all named John) who are trying to conquer our dimension. The stellar supporting cast includes Jeff Goldblum, Clancy Brown, John Lithgow, Christopher Lloyd, and Ellen Barkin.


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 3, 2001)

*Yeah, Buckaroo!*

What?  This is one of the finest Space Operas ever made, and there's not a thread?  Wow.

I love those larger than life characters.  Able to do anything.   

Come on, let's get a commentary going folks.  Not just about the characters, we can comment on the yummy actors, too


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

is this the Buckaroo with Jeff Goldblum and Peter Weller? If so i totally loved that movie. tons of fun


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 26, 2001)

Yup, that's the one :smile: 

Sometimes I wonder about all the John's....at least here in the NW USA if you're male and involved in the SF Community, the odds are quite excellent that your name is either John or David.  (Try working on a convention committee with four prominent John's and two David's...and both David's have the same last initial!)

The movie is just so--80s with those outfits!  But it's held up regardless... John Lithgow was--inspired!  Peter Weller was just right :star:

I just wish we could see more of the characters...there's been rumors floating around forever about a new movie, or even a series, but I haven't heard anything concrete...

What's your favorite scene or quote?
RQ


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 28, 2001)

I'd have to rewatch it again--but i do like the ending credits when they're all doing that srut. Also like the lines where Lithgow keeps saying John Booty and ignores the correction of Buteh (or however you'd spell it). i'll get back with you on more. Urgh! if i can find my tape.:erm:


----------



## rde (Nov 12, 2001)

*Not to be pedantic, but...*

...it's called "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension." Oops, that _was_ pedantic, wasn't it? 
 
Anyway, for years I've been trying to get people to watch this film, and for years they've been telling me it's sh*te. It's been described as a film that doesn't quite work, but I think it's great. If only they made Buckaroo Banzi and the World Crime Syndicate.


----------



## dankwellthethir (Dec 19, 2001)

*buckaroo bonzai is all world*

i dont know any man who can perform neurosurgery, break the sound barrier in a truck, and perform in his band all in one day, but the amazing buckaroo bonzai can.  this is one of my favorite sci fi movies and its coming out on dvd with new scenes.  check it out at www.mgm.com/buckaroobanzai


----------



## dankwellthethir (Jan 8, 2002)

*comedy sci fi and cult. buckaroo stands the test*

yes ironically enough as the title of this post says it is quite funny.  thought of as a cult classic and sci fi movie, before anything else this movie has some exremely funny scenes.  i mean with stars like john lithgow christopher loyd and jeff goldblum it most have some funny parts right. well thats my opinion thanx


----------



## Neo (Jan 8, 2002)

Moving this to general Discussion....


----------



## dankwellthethir (Jan 17, 2002)

*a sci fi movie everyone should watch Buckaroo Bonzai*

the movie BUCKAROO BONZAI ACROSS THE 8TH DIMENSION is insane and definte classic of the 80's.  it has everything a sci fan wants, gadgets, aliens, plots to destroy the world, and wild sets.  if youve seen this movie you know what i am talking about for those who dont check it out at www.mgm.com/buckaroobanzai


----------



## Texane (Jan 19, 2002)

After winning a trial, a client gave me a bumper sticker that says "Team Banzai." It is in my office!  :laugh2:


----------



## neXus_6 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Urgh!*

This movie has got four threads on it? and Blade Runner has one? you strange people make me sick sometimes...


----------



## rde (Feb 28, 2002)

Pah. Philistine.

"I've seen attack ships on fire off the shores of Orion" may sound deep, but it doesn't compare to "No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Mar 1, 2002)

shores of Orion? isn't that a bit like 'the vast vacume of the Medeteranian'?


----------



## rde (Mar 1, 2002)

Think of it as a metaphor. If Orion refers to the nebula, not the constellation, then there's a limit to its nebular expansion. That limit could, in a certain light, be considered the shore. 

And I'm sure there are vacuums aplenty in the Mediterranean. You just haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## neXus_6 (Mar 16, 2002)

IT IS BAD!!! Why the h*ll don't you think they made that seuel at the end?! I don't believe you people!!!


----------



## rde (Mar 16, 2002)

If you think something is bad while a lot of people like it, then you may well be right. But not, however, when *I* think it's good. And I do. So you're wrong.

And they don't make sequels to bad movies, eh? You're on rocky ground there. Wrath of Khan was a sequel, to name but one. I'd name more, but I don't think I'd be able to stop. There's too many of 'em.


----------



## ajdecon (Aug 11, 2005)

*Buckaroo Banzai!*

Every once and a while I run across a movie someone _should_ have shown me years ago, that I somehow haven't seen yet.  This one definitely qualifies: 

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension

Not that it's a "good" movie, mind you: it's horrible!  It's the story of how the scientist/surgeon/rock star/comic book hero Buckaroo Banzai breaks a barrier into the 8th dimension using his rocket car and an "oscillation overthruster."  This attracts the attention of a group of exiled aliens living on Earth, who attempt to steal it to try to go home; but the aliens that overthrew them threaten to destroy the world if the exiles get the overthruster!  What will Buckaroo and the Blue Blaze Irregulars do???

It's awful.  It stinks.  It's loaded with cliches.  It's silly, and stupid, and incredibly confusing. 

I love it!  Why didn't anyone ever tell me about this movie before?  It's the kind of movie that's so campy and dumb, you have to laugh and throw popcorn at the screen.

Anyone else seen it, or other similar movies?  What are your favorite movies that are "so bad they're good"?


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

I love that movie!


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

no matter where you go........there you are


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

I'm probably gonna get crucified for this, but I really hated Buckaroo Banzai.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

It really is one of those movies you either love or hate, there is no middle ground.

I loved it for its over the top plot and really cheesy acting from some really great actors.


----------



## red_temple (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

I loved this movie when I was in HS/College, and I love it now!!  I recently ordered it from Amazon when it was released on DVD.  Still one of the most quotable movies, IMHO.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I'm probably gonna get crucified for this, but I really hated Buckaroo Banzai.


Nah, we wouldn't crucify you, probably just abandon you in the 8th dimension...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Buckaroo Banzai!*

This movie was excellent


----------



## BAYLOR (May 18, 2020)

It could have been a great film franchise .  David  Begelman stopped that from happening.


----------



## Vince W (May 18, 2020)

This is such a great film.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (May 19, 2020)

I had a roommate in college who adored it. He took me and a bunch of other friends to see it when it played at a revival house in town. I must say, I was underwhelmed.


----------



## Rodders (May 19, 2020)

I only ever watched this once. I remember I enjoyed it, but don’t remember too much about it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

This is a franchise that could be rebooted in the here and now and it would be successful .


----------



## Vince W (Jul 3, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> This is a franchise that could be rebooted in the here and now and it would be successful .


No, it wouldn't. Buckaroo Banzai requires a certain level of imagination and strange thinking. Not something Hollywood is currently known for.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

Vince W said:


> No, it wouldn't. Buckaroo Banzai requires a certain level of imagination and strange thinking. Not something Hollywood is currently known for.



 Alex Proyas , Christopher Nolan , James Gunn, Joss Whedon . Any one fo them could pull it off.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 3, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Alex Proyas , Christopher Nolan , James Gunn, Joss Whedon . Any one fo them could pull it off.


I don't think so. Especially not Whedon. BB requires a rather skewed view of the universe and these people are all a little too uptight to get the right tone. Plus where are you going to find actors to replace Peter Weller, Jeff Goldblum and John Lithgow? BB was lightning in a bottle and it could never be replicated today given the state of Hollywood.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I don't think so. Especially not Whedon. BB requires a rather skewed view of the universe and these people are all a little too uptight to get the right tone. Plus where are you going to find actors to replace Peter Weller, Jeff Goldblum and John Lithgow? BB was lightning in a bottle and it could never be replicated today given the state of Hollywood.



In think James Gunn who gave us* Guardians  of the Galaxy* could pull of  A  Buckarioo BanzaiFilm  epically if he ca get the original  writer creator involved.   There are a number a of actor who step into the role Banzai role .   Benedict Cumberback  or  Adrian  Brodie.   The  Jeff Goldblum role  could be taken by Carl Urban, Ryan Gosling  or Scott Eastwood. The  John Lithgow role , Rowan Atkinson or maybe even Adam Sandler could pull that one off.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 4, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> In think James Gunn who gave us* Guardians  of the Galaxy* could pull of  A  Buckarioo BanzaiFilm  epically if he ca get the original  writer creator involved.   There are a number a of actor who step into the role Banzai role .   Benedict Cumberback  or  Adrian  Brodie.   The  Jeff Goldblum role  could be taken by Carl Urban, Ryan Gosling  or Scott Eastwood. The  John Lithgow role , Rowan Atkinson or maybe even Adam Sandler could pull that one off.


Perhaps, but if we're getting the original creators involved then maybe they could surprise us with casting choices. It's the type of film that would lend itself to relatively unknown actors.

I adore Rowan Atkinson and is an inspired choice for the Lithgow role, perhaps the only person that has the ability to do it justice. Adam Sandler is too goofy and has zero range. As a lifelong Judge Dredd fan and member of the 2000AD community our Karl (Urban) _is_ Dredd. Ryan Gosling is a fine actor I'll admit, but I would see him in Weller's role. I had to look Scott Eastwood up. Brodie I could see in Goldblum's spot, but Cumberbatch is a bit too stiff for BB.

I will admit my general knowledge of actors is not up to much and BB is one of those films that brings up too much nostalgia for me to be terribly objective.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 4, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Perhaps, but if we're getting the original creators involved then maybe they could surprise us with casting choices. It's the type of film that would lend itself to relatively unknown actors.
> 
> I adore Rowan Atkinson and is an inspired choice for the Lithgow role, perhaps the only person that has the ability to do it justice. Adam Sandler is too goofy and has zero range. As a lifelong Judge Dredd fan and member of the 2000AD community our Karl (Urban) _is_ Dredd. Ryan Gosling is a fine actor I'll admit, but I would see him in Weller's role. I had to look Scott Eastwood up. Brodie I could see in Goldblum's spot, but Cumberbatch is a bit too stiff for BB.
> 
> I will admit my general knowledge of actors is not up to much and BB is one of those films that brings up too much nostalgia for me to be terribly objective.



No worries  Vince 

Ive seen Scott Eastwood  act  ,  He's a good actor .  I could also see him in the role of  Perfect Tommy .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2020)

As for Penny's role ,  I could see Scarlet Johansen in that role.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 11, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> As for Penny's role ,  I could see Scarlet Johansen in that role.


Really? I find Johansen a bit artificial. From what I've seen she keeps playing the same character regardless of what film she's in.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Really? I find Johansen a bit artificial. From what I've seen she keeps playing the same character regardless of what film she's in.



She's not the world greatest  actress but, I like her.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jul 11, 2020)

FWIW, I just noticed it's on Amazon Prime.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jul 12, 2020)

I enjoyed this movie; however, I don't mention it much, so I was amazed at the number of people I worked with that made reference to or asked if I'd ever watched.

I should mention though that they were mostly electronic engineers who played in bands and used their work skills to tweak and repair their band's equipment.


----------



## soulsinging (Mar 4, 2022)

I just watched it and it's awesomely insane. It took half the movie before I realized it actually made no sense and it wasn't just my cloudy state of mind


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2022)

soulsinging said:


> I just watched it and it's awesomely insane. It took half the movie before I realized it actually made no sense and it wasn't just my cloudy state of mind



There's a new Buckaroo Banzai novel out   *Buckaroo Banzai Against The World Crime League* by Earl Mac Rauch


----------



## Droflet (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh, to be a fly on the wall when this was filmed. There had to be a good quantity of illegal substances involved. Odd, but still great.


----------



## Anthony Grate (Mar 5, 2022)

Yeah it’s definitely a product of it’s time. Which makes it all the more special.


----------

